# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  OpenALPR یا Opencv

## sg.programmer

سلام
کسی در مورد OpenALPR و Opencv توضیحی میده و کدوم بهتره و  آموزش کار با این را کجا بصورت (فارسی ) میشه گرفت؟
برای پلاک خوانی کدوم بهتره؟
آیا کامپوننت دیگری هم در ی زمینه میشه پیدا کرد؟

----------


## sg.programmer

کسی در زمینه پلاک خوانی کار نکرده؟

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

سلام
OpenALPR یه کتابخانه هست که از OpenCV برای کار بر روی تصاویر استفاده میکنه و برای پلاک خوانی OpenCV کارایی خاصی نداره و فقط از الگوریتم ها و توابعش استفاده میشه که میتونید از کتابخانه های دیگه هم استفاده کنید برایOpencv اموزش فارسی زیاده و میتونید با یه جستجوی ساده پیدا کنید ولی OpenALPR چون میشه گفت یه موتور تشخیص پلاک هست و کاربرد عمومی براش وجود نداره بجز برنامه نویس ها و کاربرد های خاص کسی نمیاد اموزش فارسی براش بذاره البته به این نکته هم توجه کنید که افرادی که بااین کتابخانه کار میکنن سواد انگلیسی دارن و داکیومنتش هم تقریبا کامل همه چیو توضیح داده
ضمنا این کتابخانه برای تشخیص حروق از موتور OCR شرکت google‌استفاده میکنه که برای تشخیص خروف فارسی باید اونو اموزش بدین و فایل اموزش موجود تو نت زیاد جواب خوبی نمیده
و شرکت هایی هم این اموزش رو دادن که برای استفاده خودشون استفاده میکنن
و اما درمورد کتابخانه OpenALPR بنظر خودم کهه یمقدار باهاش کار کردم الگوریتم تشخیص محل پلاکش الان دیگه خوب نیست با اینکه ایده های خوبی داره و میتونید از اونها استفاده کنید و اینکه اگه برای کار تجاری میخواید از این کتابخانه استفاده کنید بهتره لایسنسش رو بخرید چون تو نسخه Opensource از GPU استفاده نمیکنه و سرعت عملا پایینه و ارتباط مستقیم با دوربین هم نداره
تا جایی عم که تحقیق کردم و خودم هم روش کار کردم فعلا بهتره از کتابخانه Tenserflow برای تشخیص پلاک استفاده کنید که نتیجه بهتری میده  و در عمل و مقایسه با سخت افزار پایین تر هم نتیجه خوبی میشه گرفت

----------


## sg.programmer

> سلام
> OpenALPR یه کتابخانه هست که از OpenCV برای کار بر روی تصاویر استفاده میکنه و برای پلاک خوانی OpenCV کارایی خاصی نداره و فقط از الگوریتم ها و توابعش استفاده میشه که میتونید از کتابخانه های دیگه هم استفاده کنید برایOpencv اموزش فارسی زیاده و میتونید با یه جستجوی ساده پیدا کنید ولی OpenALPR چون میشه گفت یه موتور تشخیص پلاک هست و کاربرد عمومی براش وجود نداره بجز برنامه نویس ها و کاربرد های خاص کسی نمیاد اموزش فارسی براش بذاره البته به این نکته هم توجه کنید که افرادی که بااین کتابخانه کار میکنن سواد انگلیسی دارن و داکیومنتش هم تقریبا کامل همه چیو توضیح داده
> ضمنا این کتابخانه برای تشخیص حروق از موتور OCR شرکت google‌استفاده میکنه که برای تشخیص خروف فارسی باید اونو اموزش بدین و فایل اموزش موجود تو نت زیاد جواب خوبی نمیده
> و شرکت هایی هم این اموزش رو دادن که برای استفاده خودشون استفاده میکنن
> و اما درمورد کتابخانه OpenALPR بنظر خودم کهه یمقدار باهاش کار کردم الگوریتم تشخیص محل پلاکش الان دیگه خوب نیست با اینکه ایده های خوبی داره و میتونید از اونها استفاده کنید و اینکه اگه برای کار تجاری میخواید از این کتابخانه استفاده کنید بهتره لایسنسش رو بخرید چون تو نسخه Opensource از GPU استفاده نمیکنه و سرعت عملا پایینه و ارتباط مستقیم با دوربین هم نداره
> تا جایی عم که تحقیق کردم و خودم هم روش کار کردم فعلا بهتره از کتابخانه Tenserflow برای تشخیص پلاک استفاده کنید که نتیجه بهتری میده  و در عمل و مقایسه با سخت افزار پایین تر هم نتیجه خوبی میشه گرفت


تشکر مهندس از راهنماییتون
ممکنه بگید کتابخانه Tenserflow را از کجا بگیرم و از کجا باید شروع کنم؟
و آیا خودتون هم دارید از این کتابخانه کار میکنید

تشکر

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

برای یادگیری تنسورفلو به اینجا مراجعه کنید.

----------

